# Photo Phile Contest: Hoppy Holidays 2009!



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2009)

[align=center]Hoppy Holidays 2009!
[/align]
Here's a chance to have YOUR Rabbit be the featured forum banner for a week in December! Pull out all of the Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years Eve etc. decorations early and put us all in the holiday mood!

The top five rabbits will each have a week long place of prestige at the top of our message board. Participants must agree to have their photo modified to include the RO name and for size/shape to fit our logo requirements. I will be doing those modifications, if you have any questions.

Put together your Hoppy Holiday photograph and post it in this thread. Only one photo per rabbit in your home, please. If you feature more than one rabbit in a photo, the rabbit can not appear in multiple photographs.

This contest will run until Friday, November 27, which gives us aday to vote and some time for me to modify the winners for their big premieres on the site! 





[align=center]Last Year's Winners:


































Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.
[/align]


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2009)

wish i had photoshop ):


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 2, 2009)

Minda,
I had a pic that I used for my holiday card last year of Kirby. Can I enter a pic that has been put up on my blog last year? Or does it have to be a new pic?


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

Can edited pictures be used?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Minda,
> I had a pic that I used for my holiday card last year of Kirby. Can I enter a pic that has been put up on my blog last year? Or does it have to be a new pic?


Yes, old or new, as long as you didn't enter it last year.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2009)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> Can edited pictures be used?


editing is definitely allowed!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

WhooWee what a relief, because this one is major edited.

This is Pippin Claus. ^.^


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem like only yesterday that we were doing this competition! Time flys!


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 6, 2009)

Once I find a camera I'll try to enter my buns asap!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Is it just me or does it seem like only yesterday that we were doing this competition! Time flys!


That's what I was thinking! :shock:


----------



## Numbat (Nov 7, 2009)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> WhooWee what a relief, because this one is major edited.
> 
> This is Pippin Claus. ^.^


Great entry!! Love the vibrancy. :biggrin2:


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 7, 2009)

HERE WE GO 

I'm so excited! This is my first time doing this, and my first time doing this with the buns, but I don't think they are very enthusiastic about the whole thing 

Here's my entry!






I hope you all like it, it was super fun to do!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Nov 9, 2009)

Numbat wrote:


> Great entry!! Love the vibrancy. :biggrin2:



Thank you!

I myself think Pippin makes a cute little Santa.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Is it just me or does it seem like only yesterday that we were doing this competition! Time flys!


ditto!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 12, 2009)

*xKuchiki wrote: *


> HERE WE GO
> 
> I'm so excited! This is my first time doing this, and my first time doing this with the buns, but I don't think they are very enthusiastic about the whole thing
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!!! This one LITERALLY made me laugh out loud! I just ADORE the expression!!! What is this bunny's name?


----------



## Nela (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol same here... That bunny just looks soooo thrilled


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha, thanks! Her name is Clover. It was hard to get her to focus on it because she kept trying to eat those silver streamers


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, xKuchiki, that is a disapproving christmas bunny! LOL


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha, yep, our little scrooge


----------



## MPHF (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, so this is the first time I have entered this but here goes  

This is Minstrel






This is Penguin






This is Harley 






And this is Floppy, who broke her leg in August


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

too cute! Great idea to use wrapping paper for your backdrops!


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cute! I love the santa hat on Penguin!


----------



## MPHF (Nov 16, 2009)

We also had a Santa suit for Minstrel but he was having none of it!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice setup Clare! And you got FOUR different buns to sit still for a picture. I'm impressed!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Bailee who I am bunnysitting.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

:time: u got these done lol very cute!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Dallas Jinx Jones, Connor Grayson, and Noah Chibi Ash


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Elvis Aaron and Teresa Mekare


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Xavier Gabriel


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ringo Starr


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Wyatt Holliday Earp


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Gwyneth Apple Hoshi


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2009)

Hannah Celeste Montana


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 16, 2009)

ohhhhh I love love love Teresa praying! And Dallas looking at the tree is toooo sweet!!!


----------



## myheart (Nov 16, 2009)

Ali, I love the pic of Gabriel. He looks like he was caught opening his present early... Oooo... and the pics of my little Apple and Hannahare too sweet!!!

myheart


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Nov 18, 2009)

ahhhhh my Bailee boy! So CUTE!!!! hugs to him from Costa Rica!


----------



## ilovebunnies411 (Nov 18, 2009)

Whens the deadline?:bunny24:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

November 27


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

Kirby


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Nov 18, 2009)

Ronnie








Billy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Billy just BOWLED me over with cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

Helen! I love the sparkles! How did you do it???


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 18, 2009)

*waterlilly0212 wrote: *


> ahhhhh my Bailee boy! So CUTE!!!! hugs to him from Costa Rica!


Will do!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wyatt Holliday Earp


Look at those PAWS!!! He is SO praying for Auntie Minda to take him home for the Christmas holidays!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Helen! I love the sparkles! How did you do it???



The photobucket editor is actually really great!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

heh, I never looked at it before! I'll have to play some time.  thanks!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Nov 18, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Billy just BOWLED me over with cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha, yeah he's good at that! :biggrin2: He goes right to set and starts posing. He loves the camera.

Ronnie on the other hand...
That boy with his circling, buzzing, marking territory, digging, and nonstop moving; I was hard-pressed to get _any_ photo of him! anic:


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is the first Hanukah entry of the year!


----------



## bunnytamer (Nov 19, 2009)

This is one of our first bunnies. He was a lop mix. His name was Mr. Flopps


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

*If you look carefully he is wearing a sweater.*

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wyatt Holliday Earp
> ...



First one for contest this one for different view.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 19, 2009)

lol he looks shocked.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2009)

OK....so MAYBE, just MAYBE he is praying to get out of the sweater as soon as possible...but I still think he wants to come visit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK....so MAYBE, just MAYBE he is praying to get out of the sweater as soon as possible...but I still think he wants to come visit!


LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK....so MAYBE, just MAYBE he is praying to get out of the sweater as soon as possible...but I still think he wants to come visit!


Yeah - he's going to visit you on his way to TEXAS for a warm winter where he doesn't need a sweater!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 20, 2009)

I was going to do pictures - but after seeing Ali's and others...I think I'll just concede and not worry about it..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was going to do pictures - but after seeing Ali's and others...I think I'll just concede and not worry about it..


Noooooo! We need more Flemmies in the holiday spirit. And Victor is just BEGGING to be under the mistletoe!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was going to do pictures - but after seeing Ali's and others...I think I'll just concede and not worry about it..
> ...


Well - if I can do what I want with what I bought today - we may seem some Californians in the holiday spirits...almost literally...sorta.

But I'll have to wait and see if I can do what I want to do....

At least I didn't get one a tux and one a dress (they're both intact bucks but they live together in harmony....).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2009)

Daisy Mae


----------



## nikki8jean (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is Iza Bunny in his reindeer hat and red handsome tie...I would like to enter the first picture but wanted to show the rest that I took..it was a crazy process







" alt="">

trying to get the tie off and falling over







" alt="">

trying to chew the costume off...my husband thinks he looks like a moose here!







" alt="">

the look that says "if you buy me another costume I will eat your face in your sleep"







" alt="">


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL the story had me laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 23, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Daisy Mae


The Princess looks a bit miffed in her Christmas Hat


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 24, 2009)

nikkijean, your bunny looks so funny trying to take off the clothes! Fumbling around


----------



## Orchid (Nov 24, 2009)

wow some great entries there...a bunch I just LOVED!

and every bunny looks great!


----------



## nikki8jean (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Kirby...he is such a character!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm out of town and won't be able to harass, I mean dress up, my bunnies!


----------



## californiagirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres my two Californian girls...I love their Christmas sweaters!








Here are my two foster rabbits...my mom loved the bows on the ears lol!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 24, 2009)

Great entries everyone! :hearts:

Here is Santa Bun - Dunkin


----------



## Starry Night (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi yaaaa... This is Koko, my 6 years old bunny

I always love photo contest (never win one though) LOL


----------



## pherber12 (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG, Wow!! This is really beautiful. I love the color!!!

*Starry Night wrote: *


> Hi yaaaa... This is Koko, my 6 years old bunny
> 
> I always love photo contest (never win one though) LOL


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Charger's entry







Benny's entry






Belle's entry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 26, 2009)

Snowball's entry:


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh Jade, what charming buns. They both look very happy :]


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 26, 2009)

Koko, that picture is magnificent!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 26, 2009)

*xKuchiki wrote: *


> Oh Jade, what charming buns. They both look very happy :]


Thanks!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 26, 2009)

Hazel's entry:







I was going to title it "Merry Solkwahamas", but it didn't fit :biggrin2:

(for those who don't know what that is, it stands for SOLsticeKWAnzaHAnukachristMAS )


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2009)

Poe


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh my rabbits are soooo uncooperative today - its not funny.

[align=center]

Hermes







Mercury




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Sophia
[align=center] 




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center](For younger members - a wrap like that used to be called a "stole")

[/align]Nyx
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Boz (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohhhh darn I didn't realized this ended in November already! Oh well. Next year I guess!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

You have until midnight tonight EST if I remember right...

Off to do more pics..


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center] Victor
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Dallas & Austin - (bonded brothers)
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2009)

Ziggy?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ziggy?


OK......because you're such a special friend - BUT - he now hates you..


[align=center]



[/align][align=center]Ziggy
[/align]


----------

